# Lapierre X-Ride



## MonsterQTreiber (19. November 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,

hat hier irgend jemand Geometriedaten zu X-Ride? Oder vielleicht einen Link wo man so was finden kann. Auf der Herstellerseite finde ich nur die aktuellen Bikes.

Oder wer hat so ein rad? Taucht das was?

danks euch schon mal
MoQ


----------

